# What is the strangest, weirdest thing you've ever eaten?



## Jace (Apr 20, 2022)

Either been offered.....a sample of

Or just decided to try...out of curiosity? 

And, how did you like it?


Squid!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2022)

Oh I luuuurve squid, I have it often... probably at least once a month...the thing with squid is, it's so easy to overcook it, and it tastes like rubber bands.. so if that's how you've had it, then it would be enough to put you off

I think probebly the strangest thing I've had .. ( and I'm sure it's not strange compared to some others )... but Curried Frogs legs in a Chinese restaurant in the centre of Paris, ... errrk.. horrible...

...also horse meat in a burger bun in Northern Italy ... didn't know it was horse meat till later.. 

I've eaten lots of different things..like Crocodile, Ostrich, Kangaroo.. ( in fact I have Ostrich steaks in the fridge right now ).. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...


----------



## Don M. (Apr 20, 2022)

Years ago, when in Thailand, I got drunk enough to try some Rice/Water bugs at a local restaurant in a nearby town.  Those things are a dietary "staple" there, but once was enough for me.  

https://thaiest.com/thai-food/blog/...e," recipe, which is a super-hot chilli paste.


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 20, 2022)

Horse meat and goose.  In Paris.
And, no one told me till afterwards...

The horse meat was eaten on little forks that we dipped in to hot oil to cook...then in to dipping sauces.
Just tasted like steak.

I don't remember the taste of the goose.  That may be a good thing. lol


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Horse meat and goose.  In Paris.
> And, no one told me till afterwards...
> 
> The horse meat was eaten on little forks that we dipped in to hot oil to cook...then in to dipping sauces.
> ...


Goose is deeeelicious, ( albeit very fatty so you have to be careful) I have  that or Duck at Christmas


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Years ago, when in Thailand, I got drunk enough to try some Rice/Water bugs at a local restaurant in a nearby town.  Those things are a dietary "staple" there, but once was enough for me.
> 
> https://thaiest.com/thai-food/blog/thai-insect-food-eating-fried-insects-in-thailand#:~:text=Giant Water Bugs or Maeng Da are large," recipe, which is a super-hot chilli paste.


I've watched some youtube videos of  street food  from the orient , China,THailand, Korea etc..I wouldn't ever eat any of it... they even cook eggs which have baby birds inside... and it's looked on as a delicacy...*barff*


----------



## Llynn (Apr 20, 2022)

Balut.  On shore leave in Olongapo City while somewhat intoxicated.


----------



## Jace (Apr 20, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Goose is deeeelicious, ( albeit very fatty so you have to be careful) I have  that or Duck at Christmas


My daughter cooks either for Christmas, too!


----------



## Nathan (Apr 20, 2022)

Llynn said:


> Balut.  On shore leave in Olongapo City while somewhat intoxicated.


Yes, being intoxicated is a must!


----------



## oldpeculier (Apr 20, 2022)

Pine bark cambium during Navy survival training. It's better with a grub or two, if found.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 20, 2022)

*I like squid too. But it is an aquired taste. Tried frog legs, not impressed. I have eaten snails too. *


----------



## win231 (Apr 20, 2022)

My 8th grade French teacher brought escargots.  I tried one.
When I was 5, I noticed our cat went crazy over Tender Vittles, & I just had to try some.  It wasn't very good.  Neither was the raw liver she liked.
I did the same thing with Friskies Kibble.  Tasted like wood.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 20, 2022)

Dirt, low calorie and filling, but not much taste...

Strange or weird are kind of in the eye of the beholder.  Eaten lots of things like guinea pig, alligator, snake, jellyfish, sea urchins, zebra, a variety of insects as well.  I am always (almost) up to trying something new.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 20, 2022)

What is the strangest, weirdest thing you've ever eaten?​


Jace said:


> And, how did you like it?


Gotta say dog in Guangzhou
However, best chow mein I ever ate

Thing is, they're not so big on chunks of meat
Just little pieces


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 20, 2022)

Probably squirrel or raccoon when I was a kid. 

The squirrel reminded me of dark meat chicken and the raccoon reminded me of roast pork.

During the late 60s and early 70s, I tried all sorts of foraged foods.  I suppose a lot of us did.

These days my adventure begins and ends in the local Wegmans.


----------



## Jules (Apr 20, 2022)

Prairie Oysters, aka Rocky Mountain Oysters. 

No, I sure didn’t like them.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 20, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> the raccoon reminded me of roast pork


We used to call it "the other dark meat".  Not bad really.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 20, 2022)

yes, I once ate moose chili.  never again, thank you very much.


----------



## Lethe200 (Apr 21, 2022)

Alligator - chewy!
Silkworm larva - quite good; crispy shell, soft starchy inside. Little flavor except for the soy sauce, but texture was reminiscent of a french fry.
Crickets - crispy but boring. All crunch, nothing else. Cricket flour, btw, is a high-protein additive for baking.
Sea urchins aka sea cucumber - again, little flavor but a soft texture.
Jellyfish - a moderately crunchy texture, little flavor.
Raw octopus - love it cooked, but raw it's slimy in texture.
Durian - yup, it smells just like dirty gym socks. Flavor is mild, a texture like custard. It's okay but didn't excite me.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 21, 2022)

Bison.  It was terrible.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 21, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Bison. It was terrible.


I eat it all the time, would always choose it over beef were it not more expensive.  For many people it is hard to distinguish from beef.  I can tell the difference in a steak or something, harder in a burger.  The reason I like it is most bison is grass fed and lower fat than beef, its better for you.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 21, 2022)

Llynn said:


> Balut





Lethe200 said:


> Silkworm larva


The only two things here I am sure I have never had.


Gary O' said:


> dog


Not sure about that one, had some odd meat in the Philippines. 

I would try them or most anything else, so long as its not toxic why not?


----------



## Jackie23 (Apr 21, 2022)

I once ate frog legs....once was enough.


----------



## Jeni (Apr 21, 2022)

once when husband was working in a small town in Louisiana ........ the local restaurant had a bit of everything platter .........I asked waitress what all was on it she said .... "Do not worry about it sweetie best you don't know "


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 21, 2022)

Jeni said:


> I asked waitress what all was on it she said .... "Do not worry about it sweetie best you don't know "


But was it good?


----------



## Jeni (Apr 21, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> But was it good?


some items were some not .... know there were frogs/ alligator and perhaps some snake.... everything mostly deep fried .... 
but very different taste and texture past the breading.....


----------



## Chet (Apr 21, 2022)

Ants when I was a kid. My mother panicked. Raw ground beef in Germany. Calamari (squid). You chew and chew and chew some more until you are tired of chewing and swallow.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 21, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> I once ate frog legs....once was enough.


There was a small restaurant in Princeton, NJ that had a special every week on frogs legs, all you can eat.  Place was mobbed and they were delicious.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 21, 2022)

Chet said:


> Ants when I was a kid


I ate in a place in Mexico City that specialized in insect cuisine.  Had ants a number of different ways, all good.  https://lacocinadesanjuan.com.mx/menú


----------



## Pappy (Apr 21, 2022)

Kangaroo tail stew. Was very good. I hated goats milk.


----------



## IKE (Apr 21, 2022)

1. Coatimundi, monkey and iguana in Panama.......good.

2. Dog, rice field rats and big beetles in Vietnam.......good.

3. Fruit bats in Indonesia.......good.

Cooked like they were all of the above were good and eaten on more than one occasion.

Probably one of the worst tasting things I ever ate was while sitting on the ground in a olive orchard eating couscous from a large communal bowl, with 1/2 dozen crusty Libyan soldiers, that had some sort of fermented very pungent chunks of mystery meat in it.......for appearances I ate my fair share but it was hard.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 21, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Dirt, low calorie and filling, but not much taste...


If you have a strong immune system, could be because you ate dirt. I _liked_ the taste. Ate it every chance I got. My oldest brother liked to lick tires. If not for the baby-teeth, he might have eaten them.


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2022)

Emu, crocodile, kangaroo, and the weirdest would have to be witchetty grub.


----------



## win231 (Apr 21, 2022)

Chet said:


> Ants when I was a kid. My mother panicked. Raw ground beef in Germany. Calamari (squid). You chew and chew and chew some more until you are tired of chewing and swallow.


Years ago, I let a friend talk me into eating Calamari.  I stopped after one bite & said, _"Ya know, I have an old tire in the garage..........."_


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 24, 2022)

I love squid and octopus though you don't get many in the UK.   I also like Whitebait (very small fish cooked and eaten whole including head, fins, bones and innards).
Of the more unusual things I've eaten
Bear
Reindeer
Water buffalo
Hare
Whelks

I remember when I worked in Amsterdam, there was a Vietnamese restaurant that we named,,  "Wok the dog"


----------



## Colleen (Apr 24, 2022)

Squid! Tastes like wet rubber bands...YUK!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 24, 2022)

Colleen said:


> Squid! Tastes like wet rubber bands...YUK!


Yep. I was just going to say Oysters for the same reason.


----------



## jujube (Apr 24, 2022)

Roasted grubs (surprisingly tasty), lemon ants ( they do taste like lemon, but then so do lemons...), fried earthworms (on a par with fried shoelaces) and some kind of incredibly nasty Amazonian alcoholic beverage traditionally made by someone chewing some kind of plant and then spitting the juice into a bowl, where it ferments but which I was solemnly assured that this batch was produced in a more hygienic method (if I was dying of thirst in the Amazon basin and this was all there was to drink, I'd die of thirst).


----------

